# Valve seat cutter



## wesley (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi all need to make a valve seat cutter for an old engine needs to be 1" dia with 45 deg angle , got a few things running through my mind on how to make one , but trying to keep it simple , anyone else had this problem.
           wes


----------



## bearcar1 (Oct 11, 2010)

Wesley, have a look here at how member Deanofid made up a set of C'bores for some ideas as to how to go about making a seat cutter. You would obviously make the appropriate angle cut on the cutting end to suit you needs but the idea is a very good one I think. 

www.deansphotographica.com/machining/projects/mill/cbore/cbore.html

There are other ways to go about it but I have this one stashed away and it was at hand.
Be sure to check out some of the other projects he has on his website as well.

BC1
Jim


----------



## techonehundred (Oct 11, 2010)

Jim, you left the last l off of the hyperlink, here is the fixed version.


http://www.deansphotographica.com/machining/projects/mill/cbore/cbore.html


----------



## bearcar1 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah, that's the one Tony, thanks. I thought I had performed a good preview before I posted but I dunno what went South of the border on me. Anyway, that looks to be a really good method of making such a cutter. 


BC1
Jim


----------



## kf2qd (Oct 12, 2010)

Do you know anyone in the small engine(lawn mower) repair business? They have a tool called a Neway Valve Seat Reamer that is the cat's pajamas when it comes to doing valve seats. Needs an arbor that fits the reamer head and the valve guide and in about 30 seconds the valve seat is perfect. I have used them on Larnmower engines, motorcycle engines and Mercedes Diesel engines. Have one at home with 30 & 45 degree reamers on opposite ends, other angles are available (have used them at a friends mower shop)
Will work with cast iron and stellite seats.

Newaymfg.com is there web site, no prices but they do say that you can call them and talk to a real human!


----------



## cfellows (Oct 12, 2010)

Have a look at this thread, reply number 34. There's a picture and description of George Britnell's valve seat cutter. The other link is to a counterbore, which is similar but doesn't have the angle on the cutting edge.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=6205.0

Chuck


----------



## wesley (Oct 12, 2010)

Many thanks for your help on the valve seat cutter , yes l could go and buy one but they dont come cheap and l think with this hobby you have to try and make the odd tool to keep costs down , another method l was thinking about was using an inverted dovetail cutter , will check on price for a 1 inch cutter then make up my mind as to making one, again many thanks .
        regards wes


----------



## kf2qd (Oct 13, 2010)

A piloted cutter will probably work a lot better that the reverse dovetail, a bit of chatter or the slightest bit of misalignment and the valve seats are no good.

Years ago I made a valve seat tool by turning a part with a pin to match teh valve guide and a cone that was teh seat angle. I then got some carbide blanks that were 1/16x1/8x 1/2 and glued then on with JB Weld (the metal butchers friend....) and used that to clean up some really bad valve seats in a Farmal H head. Might have lasted longer if I had silver solderred it, but I was able to make it work.

What are you valve seats made of?


----------



## wesley (Oct 14, 2010)

The valve seats are cast iron in an old lister engine , what l was going to do was use the inverted cutter , but first set the block up on the mill with a silver steel rod down the valve guide , then clamp up etc and lock the beds , after that drop the mill knee down an fit cutter then bring back up and take very small cut to clean the valve face as they are bad with rust pits .
              wes


----------



## krv3000 (Oct 16, 2010)

HI I have a valve seat cutting tool I can not find a makers name on it but I have taken lots of pics so sum of you may wont to mack one up I did not get it all out of the box but will give a description of haw it works you screw a cutting tool to the Handel then get a Gide rod that fits the valve stem Gide and screw that in to the bottom of the Handel   right sum pics   as per  forgive my spelling  bob


----------



## krv3000 (Oct 16, 2010)

sum of the cutting heads and guides


----------



## krv3000 (Oct 16, 2010)

the mane body and cuting hed


----------



## krv3000 (Oct 16, 2010)

last pics


----------

